
People can increase their attention by controlling certain brain waves - hhs
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/04/15/999309/finding-focus/
======
rkhassen9
Anyone know a “poor mans” way to detect ones brainwaves for biofeedback?

~~~
jlturner
Muse makes a low cost consumer EEG. I’ve used their software to view and
collect real time data (raw and FFT analyzed, like the alpha frequency waves
talked about in the article), as well as a consumer app to train (I’ve never
actually used the app but I believe it’s free).

EDIT: Link: [https://choosemuse.com/](https://choosemuse.com/)

